# Latest Bob White Invitational Update



## vishalshukla (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks to all of you who have and continue to support the Bob White Invitational. The event is growing every day and as Mr. White said to me today This could be something beyond our wildest dreams.

The donations, sponsorships and list of guests grow every day. What started 3 years ago as an idea to have a little fun and raise some money for charity has tuned into a major event.

We have so many people that are coming in from out of town for the 2/23/08 event that we have made arrangements with a local Marriott. If you plan on attending and need a place to stay, take a look at http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/snasa-courtyard-costa-mesa-south-coast-metro/. If you stay there and are a student of Kenpo, keep your eyes open. You may see some very well known Kenpoists during that weekend.

We all have a chance to join together and help those kids who cant help themselves. All proceeds from the BWI are donated to the Royal Family Kids Camp (http://www.rfkc.org). 

I dont know what else to say except Thank You and I hope to see many of you on 2/23. There is NO charge for spectators. If you are interested in judging at the event please try to attend the rules meeting at BWKS in Costa Mesa on 2/9 at 1:00 PM.

Regards,
Vishal
http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYYQOFdQkYc


----------



## vishalshukla (Jan 31, 2008)

The team at BWKS is hard at work and determined to throw a great tournament. In the past few weeks I have posted about the silent auction, the guests that will be there and so on. 

Today I wanted to take a different track and remind people of what this event is for. As you all know, all proceeds from the Bob White Invitational are donated to the Royal Family Kids Camp. I copied this story off the RFKC web site (http://www.rfkc.org). 

11-year-old Abby received her photo album on the last day of camp. Her expression was one of "This can't be true" and then one of absolute delight as she exclaimed, "There are photos of ME! I don't have ANY photos of me!" She went on to tell her Counselor that her older sister had a photo of herself, but no one had any of her. She had been in and out of foster care all her life, and somehow nobody ever thought to take photos of happy memories of childhood. Maybe until this camp there had been no happy memories -now she has a book-full!

That is why we are holding this tournament and working so hard. Every member of BWKS is 100% committed to helping these kids.

In addition we got an online registration yesterday that included the following comment (I removed the names to respect the registrants privacy):

Hi, My name is <Name Removed>. This will be my kids 3rd year participating in your tournament. I was reading the tournament flyer and knew the money went to help kids go to camp. What I had not noticed before was that it helps foster kids from Orange County Social Services. That has a special place in my heart. Because we got our daughter <Name Removed> through the Orange County Social Services. She was our foster daughter first then we adopted her. Now her she is helping other kids who are in her same situation. We have another daughter <Name Removed> whom we fostered then adopted from the Los Angeles County Social Services. We are honored to be a part of the Bob White Tournament. (You go Guys) Sincerely The <Name Removed> Family

Im not sure we at BWKS truly understand the impact of this tournament but notes like this make us realize we have a chance to do something very special.

Thanks to all who have and are planning to support or attend the Bob White Invitational.

Gratefully yours,
Vishal Shukla
http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYYQOFdQkYc


----------



## Carol (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com/donation.html

$25.00 for an honourable mention donation.  When you donate, it will take you to a page where you can choose a preset donation amount, or an "other" option that will allow you to add any donation amount that you want.  They state on their page that no one is drawing a salary from this, all the money is going to help the kids in need.  Good stuff.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 1, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com/donation.html
> 
> $25.00 for an honourable mention donation. When you donate, it will take you to a page where you can choose a preset donation amount, or an "other" option that will allow you to add any donation amount that you want. They state on their page that no one is drawing a salary from this, all the money is going to help the kids in need. Good stuff.


Thanks for the link, Carol.

I think next year, my little club might shoot for raising funds through car washes, or whatever. Maybe even attending--maybe participating, although we're not AKK. Would be great for my kids (many of whom are/have been in foster care themselves).


----------



## vishalshukla (Feb 8, 2008)

The Bob White Invitational is only 2 weeks away. Things are moving along and we anticipate a great day.

There is still a ways to go but it looks like we will be able to make a significant donation to the Royal Family Kids Camp. This is due to the hard work of the BWKS team but also to the incredible number of sponsors and donors we have. Take a look at http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com/2008sponsors.html to see the number and variety of people who have donated goods or services to this event.

In particular many members of the Kenpo Community have volunteered or donated to the BWI. I get emails or phone calls every day from people asking how they can help. This tournament is a testament to the true power of Kenpo.

Remember that the rules meeting is tomorrow at BWKS at 1:00 PM. If you are planning to attend and want a copy of the rules beforehand, they can be downloaded from http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com/rules.html

Thanks to all and I hope to see many of you tomorrow at the rules meeting and on the 23rd for the tournament. There is no fee for spectators so if you want to come and hang out, please do so. Cheer the competitors, meet some Kenpo legends and bid on some of the incredible items available at the silent auction http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com/auction.html. All proceeds from the auction will be donated to the RFKC as well.

Thanks,
Vishal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYYQOFdQkYc
http://www.rfkc.org
http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com


----------



## vishalshukla (Feb 14, 2008)

As you all probably know by now, the 3rd Annual Bob White Invitational is next Saturday 2/23. The BWI team has been working around the clock to organize the event and we are all extremely excited.

The online registrations are flowing in. We just got one that put all the hard work in perspective. Take a second to read the comments below that were attached to the registration

Brandon; along with his older sister Samantha, and his twin brother Ryan, have attended your RFKC (Sam went 2 years and the boys 4 years). It was the most wonderful place for them to be with God's people helping them heal from parents on drugs. Not to mention, I finally would have 4 nights and 4 days to rest and regroup for the next year. As all good things may come to an end, they have all 3 aged out. I cannot thank you enough for the safe place you, through God's love, provided and provide for these special children. The owners of the South Coast Martial Arts have generously allowed Brandon (who dearly loves Karate and always has) to attend free. The other 2 could, but for now they opt not to. 

Your camp nurtured and supported these kids so wonderfully and helped them tremendously with their self-esteem. Samantha will be 14 this June and blossoming so beautifully. She cannot wait until she may come back as a helper. She presently is in ASB at school, she tutors 7th graders in math and does every after school sport available. She would love to play baseball, but I cannot find a baseball league allowing 13 year old girls.

Brandon is blossoming in Karate, as you will see. He is in the top of his class in math and reading. Needs help with Language Arts. He seems also to be the one (not just one bully) bullies pick on until he has to defend himself which has been hitting. I know God will guide him with the self-control issues as he progresses with Karate. He still loves going to school. His new principal needs prayer. He attends a different school than his twin brother. I believe they deserve the chance to be individuals as they are in God's eyes.

Ryan is growing into an exceptional young man also. He represents him school at the Matholympics. He was 2nd in the whole school in last year's Spelling Bee. He will represent his class on Friday at the entire school's Spelling Bee. He loves baseball too. He is such a good catcher; you don't know he's there. He and Brandon usually place pitcher and first base.

Thank you for letting God use you and your organization to be such a light to the world - one child at a time.

My prayers are with all the wonderful people involved with RFKC. You have left a mark on the future of my 3 kids and God only knows how many more.

Thank you, 
Marilyn Small
aka Grandma"

Thank you to everybody who have helped make this tournament a success. I hope to see many of you next week. 

Regards,
Vishal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYYQOFdQkYc
http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 14, 2008)

That is a wonderful testimate to you and these event. May God Bless you and everyone involved.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting the comment. I know there are many who say MA is about the fighting, but to me _this _is what it's about. Blessings and grace as you move toward the event. 

-KW


----------



## vishalshukla (Feb 20, 2008)

The Bob White Invitational is this Saturday 2/23. The BWI team has put in a ton of work and the event looks like it will be a great time for all.

There is no charge for spectators so if you are in the area, come on down and have a great time. You can volunteer to help, cheer the competitors, meet some big Kenpo names, bid on some of the great items in our silent auction (http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com/auction.html) and help support a worthy cause (http://www.rfkc.org).

KOCE-TV will be showing a segment on the BWI as part of their Real Orange feature. The show airs Thursday 2/21 at 6:30 pm with encore broadcasts at 11:00 pm and 8:00 am the day after that on KOCE-TV (check your local listings to confirm times and the cable channel in your area).

We have received great support from the Kenpo Community. People have sent financial donations, donated items for auction, volunteered to help and many other offers of help. To all of you, all we can say is Thank You.

I hope to see many of you on Saturday. What better way to spend a day than to helping make a difference in the lives of children who cant help themselves.

Respectfully yours,
Vishal Shukla
http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYYQOFdQkYc


----------



## Tames D (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Mr. White & crew. We had a great time today.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 23, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> Thanks Mr. White & crew. We had a great time today.


Yes, and thank _you _*Q-G* and the other MTers for participating on behalf of those of us who couldn't be there. :asian:


----------

